# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Choix de race pour le Revenant, raisonnement sur les interactions avec les légendes

## Beanna

Bonjour les canards, 

Après ce dernier weekend de beta-test j'envisage de créer un Revenant à la sortie de l'extension car j'ai découvert quelques atomes crochus avec le gameplay de cette classe qui m'intéressait peu jusque là, mais je reste indécis quant à la race à choisir pour ce dernier.  ::(: 

Je ne suis pas un joueur RP pour deux ronds mais j'aime être un peu original dans les combinaisons de race et classe que je choisis, et par un peu original j'entends principalement respecter le lore de Tyria avec des associations qui me semblent pertinentes par rapport au background de chaque race pour éviter le wagon d'humains déjà sur-représentés sans pour autant faire des associations totalement farfelues et non-esthétiques.
Par exemple, j'ai décidé de faire une Gardienne Humaine car j'ai noté une très forte emphase sur la religion dans le background de cette race, une Ranger Norne car c'est un peuple animiste et un Ingénieur Charr car les kits de cette classe sont issus de leur technologie. Des associations assez primaires qui correspondent à ma connaissance très sommaire du lore de la série mais qui renforcent mon attachement à ces personnages et que j'aimerais perpétuer avec mes prochains avatars, notamment le Revenant qui est dans ma ligne de mire en ce moment.

Seulement les informations que j'ai recueilli jusqu'à présent sur le Revenant ne pointent pas de manière évidente vers une race plutôt qu'une autre et les trois maigres lignes qui décrivent la classe selon Anet n'aident pas davantage, c'est pourquoi votre avis et votre interprétation sur cette classe m'intéressent pour m'aider à déterminer des liens avec une race.

Pour commencer on m'a proposé d'étudier les interactions entre les légendes utilisées par le Revenant et les races qu'elles ont pu côtoyer par le passé. Ça me semble être une piste intéressante puisque le Revenant qui invoque ces entités doit avoir un lien avec celles-ci pour faire appel à leur pouvoir. Voici ce que j'ai retenu de cette idée :
- Jalis Ironhammer : nain, roi de Deldrimor allié avec les humains. *-> Humain*
- Mallyx : démon que l'on affronte dans GW1. *-> Humain ?*
- Ventari : Ventari et Ronan ont donné naissance aux Sylvari. *-> Humain et Sylvari*
- Shiro Tagachi : était un humain. *-> Humain*
- Glint : dragon, première créature de Tyria. Adversaire de GW1. *-> Humain ?

*Aussi, je remarque qu'il n'y a aucune interaction apparente entre ces entités et les Charr qui ne partagent pas cette même tranche de passé dans GW1 donc je suis curieux de savoir pourquoi Rytlok est soudainement devenu le premier Revenant...
Ma faible connaissance de GW1 et les informations recueillies sur le Wiki pointent principalement vers l'humain (ce qui m'enchante peu) mais je suis ouvert à vos observations.  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

> - Glint : dragon, première créature de Tyria. Adversaire de GW1. [B]-> Humain ?


J'observe que non.
Glint n'est pas la première créature apparue en Tyrie.
Si on l'affronte sur une manipulation, c'est après une super alliée !
Et mon topic sur le lore, gr !

----------


## Beanna

> Glint n'est pas la première créature apparue en Tyrie.
> Et mon topic sur le lore, gr !


C'est mentionné sur le Wiki, pas taper !
Et je me confesse, je ne suis pas un lecteur suffisamment assidu du topic...  ::'(:

----------


## Alchimist

Il me semble que les Norn ont une bonne connexion avec les Brumes, notamment à travers les esprits de la nature, les Asura ont également de bonnes facultés à se déplacer dans les Brumes, comme le montre les fractales et le fait que leur magie soit similaire à celle des Mursaat, qui eux sont experts en la matière, les Humains ont également une connexion forte, et bien sur les légendes sont très orientées autour de leur _lore_, les Sylvari et les Charr par contre n'ont pas un lien incroyablement puissant avec.

----------


## Leybi

Je pense que tu te prends pas mal la tête  ::P: 

Déjà je suis pas sûr que l'affinité entre les races et les légendes soit intéressante. Par exemple: Shiro est certes humain, mais il s'est allié avec les démons et est haï par absolument tout le monde dans GW: Factions. Mallyx est un démon, qui sont un peu près la cause de tous les problèmes de GW1 (enfin, Abaddon l'est, les démons margonites faisant partie de ses serviteurs). Je suis pas sûr qu'un aventurier lambda de GW2 puisse avoir une affinité particulière avec ces mecs-là.

Je pense qu'il faudrait plutôt voir du coté de l'affinité avec les brumes. Les brumes c'est tout ce qui existe entre les mondes, ça inclut les domaines des dieux : l'outremonde et la fissure de GW1, le premier étant le domaine de Grenth et le deuxième un champ de bataille entre les armées de Balthazar et de son frère Menzies. Le royaume du tourment aussi, domaine d'Abaddon et des démons en général (les démons sont d'ailleurs des créatures créées par les brumes). Les esprits de la nature (~= dieux Norn) résident dans les brumes aussi, les shamans Norn les "appellent" à travers les brumes. Après t'as les trucs un peu difficile à caser: fractales (événements passés et à venir), le Hall des héros de GW1 (un panthéon des héros de Tyrie) et le WvW de GW2 (une guerre contre des mondes similaires). C'est aussi dans les brumes que vont les esprits des morts. C'est de là que le revenant puise sa force: il utilise la magie des brumes pour invoquer et contrôler les esprits des morts les plus puissants, les légendes.

Les humains, norns et charrs ont une bonne affinité au fait de parcourir les brumes et/ou devenir des héros (l'utilisation des légendes étant pas mal liée au fait d'être une espèce de héros gros-bill pour moi  ::P: ). GW1 a le panthéon des héros humains dans les brumes. Dans GW: Nightfall, au moins un Charr se trouve dans les brumes (royaume du tourment), comme allié cherchant à se venger des démons. Et même s'ils sont moins porté sur les succès personnels que les Norns, les Charrs reconnaissent et respectent l'un des leurs qui agit en héros. Les Norns eux c'est un peu leur but dans la vie d'aller chercher du challenge un peu partout, donc en trouver dans les brumes pour combattre des démons, dieux corrompus, envahisseurs d'autres mondes etc pourquoi pas. Les asuras font des recherchent sur les brumes via le laboratoire de Dessa (fractales), mais de là à utiliser les légendes je sais pas. A voir si l'alchimie éternelle et la storyline avec ce qu'on a vu dans la saison 2 a un rapport avec les brumes. Les sylvaris ont techniquement le moins d'interaction avec les brumes (aucune de connue), mais c'est aussi parce que c'est la race la plus récente.

----------


## Sephil

Rytlock n'est pas le premier Revenant, en fait.

C'est une manière pour ANET d'introduire la classe via son séjour dans les Mists qui a commencé en S2.
Mais sachant que ton perso est censé être créé AVANT ces événements, en fait c'est une introduction "rétroactive", autrement dit, nous (les joueurs) on découvre la classe maintenant, mais dans le jeu elle existe depuis très longtemps.

Sinon, asura master race, comme toujours !  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Fait un norn, tu skippera la heat room.


Pragmatisme +5  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Le guerrier peut faire en rampage.  :Cafe2:

----------


## Beanna

> Je pense que tu te prends pas mal la tête


Mais non, je me prends pas la tête du tout ! Imaginer un pseudo-background réaliste pour mes personnages c'est ma façon d'apprécier le lore de la série que je découvre seulement avec GW2 et dont je connais encore mal les faits passés.  ::lol:: 




> Je pense qu'il faudrait plutôt voir du coté de l'affinité avec les brumes.
> Les humains, norns et charrs ont une bonne affinité au fait de parcourir les brumes et/ou devenir des héros (l'utilisation des légendes étant pas mal liée au fait d'être une espèce de héros gros-bill pour moi ). GW1 a le panthéon des héros humains dans les brumes. Dans GW: Nightfall, au moins un Charr se trouve dans les brumes (royaume du tourment), comme allié cherchant à se venger des démons. Et même s'ils sont moins porté sur les succès personnels que les Norns, les Charrs reconnaissent et respectent l'un des leurs qui agit en héros. Les Norns eux c'est un peu leur but dans la vie d'aller chercher du challenge un peu partout, donc en trouver dans les brumes pour combattre des démons, dieux corrompus, envahisseurs d'autres mondes etc pourquoi pas. Les asuras font des recherchent sur les brumes via le laboratoire de Dessa (fractales), mais de là à utiliser les légendes je sais pas. A voir si l'alchimie éternelle et la storyline avec ce qu'on a vu dans la saison 2 a un rapport avec les brumes. Les sylvaris ont techniquement le moins d'interaction avec les brumes (aucune de connue), mais c'est aussi parce que c'est la race la plus récente.


Maintenant que tu en parles, je pense aussi que c'est plus pertinent de mesurer le rapport aux brumes et l'habileté des races à exploiter ce "truc bizarre" plutôt que se limiter aux interactions passées entre les légendes et les peuples qu'elles ont croisés (qui pointent toutes vers les humains d'ailleurs).
J'imagine parfaitement un Norn s'aventurer dans les brumes à la recherche d'un haut-fait plus impressionnant qu'une traque classique en Tyria pour se faire un nom. En revanche les légendes auxquelles on fait appel en tant que Revenant manquent de connexions avec les Norns... Si j'étais un Norn j'appellerais pas Shiro et Jallis mais plutôt Jora et Asgeir. Mais rien ne m'empêche d'imaginer changer l'identité des légendes dans un but "RP".




> Mais sachant que ton perso est censé être créé AVANT ces événements, en fait c'est une introduction "rétroactive", autrement dit, nous (les joueurs) on découvre la classe maintenant, mais dans le jeu elle existe depuis très longtemps.


C'est pas faux !  ::P: 




> Le guerrier peut faire en rampage.


On peut également le faire très simplement avec Bull's Charge et Defiant Stance d'ailleurs !

----------


## Sephil

C'est assez tendu en 50. Il te faut au moins signet of stamina en plus de ça, et faut de la chance sur le RNG du proc agony random.

Souvent tu te retrouves à devoir finir en vengeance.

Alors que si tu ajoutes rampage, t'as 2 gros gap closer de plus, donc ça passe easy.

----------


## Alchimist

> Fait un norn, tu skippera la heat room.
> 
> 
> Pragmatisme +5



Oui, mais en fait non.




> The problem is that they are balanced around having 1 skill bar and not 2 for the right half of your bar. They are also not made with energy in mind and would need to be changed to work with revenant, but would muddy the purity of each legends skill set playstyle. I thought I had mentioned it before on one of the initial streams, but racial skills won’t be usable on revenant.

----------


## Hasunay

Moi je pense partir sur un Sylvari simplement parce que j'en ai pas et j'ai un peu peur que la race ait quelques interactions sympa, il me semble qu'à un moment ils parlaient de la possibilité de voir son personnage être corrompu.

----------


## mikelion

Quand tu joues sylvari, tu pourras entendre parler le boss de fin.

Sinon je croyais que le premier revenant était Camille  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Quand tu joues sylvari, tu pourras entendre parler le boss de fin.


Je veux aussi  ::sad::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je veux aussi


Tu veux vraiment être harcelée par un monstroplante ?
(J'ai peur en écrivant ça)

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## Hasunay

Si je me force à jouer une salade pour seulement 2 phrases bonus je vais être tristesse ...

D'ailleurs pas de nouvelle du Sylvari/Norn badass de l'artwork sur l'Herald ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Si je me force à jouer une salade pour seulement 2 phrases bonus je vais être tristesse ...


2 phrases et 3 grognements :enjoy:

----------

